# Does anyone put their pets in costume?



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Oh he looks so cute!! My pets leave their costumes on for about 2 seconds & thats it!!

Muffy


----------



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

he looks so good in that costume , the one we dress are so little that the minute they try to walk around they loose one part of the costume lolllllll


----------



## BooBerrie (Jan 1, 2008)

I have the same problem as Muffy. A couple of years ago, I dressed my pug as a pirate, complete with the skull cap that tied on the side. I was lucky to get 2 pictures before he ripped it off. If I can scan it, I'll upload and post it. If any of mine would keep them on, I would probably make them suffer the indignity of it all and wear it during the whole party.


----------



## roguepixie (Oct 8, 2006)

Like This Lol ?! haha ARRRRRRR


----------



## roguepixie (Oct 8, 2006)

Oh, her name is Ghost by the way everyone


----------



## SpectreTTM (Jul 7, 2004)

I don't But I wish I had a Dog.

This is the best I have seen yet.

Headless Horseman Dog Rider Pet Costume < Halloween Costumes < Fright Catalog, Inc.


----------



## witchiepoo (Oct 4, 2006)

i made a set of bat wings for my cats one year - as soon as I put them on Eric he threw himself to the floor & refused to get up till I took them off him. So I put them on spike & he was moonwalking trying to get out of them! so funny! If I can find them this year I'll try them on him again & see if i can video it! 

i think the costumes are great if the animal is happy enough wearing it.


----------



## gromit05 (Jun 25, 2008)

freudstein and roguepixie, your dogs look so adorable in their costumes! 
I've seen some really cute doggie costumes at the stores....I would love dress my dog in a costume...but she would hate it...so I don't even try....


----------



## Magickbean (Dec 6, 2007)

My pets are ratties so I'm sure they would just chew anything I tried to put on them lol!


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

Cute costumes for both freud and rogues dogs 

My dog would never let me dress him up, but since he's a black lab I always wanted to use that hair spray paint on him and make orange stripes or use white and make him a skunk. I just never did because didn't feel like then giving him a bath that night to wash it off.


----------



## roguepixie (Oct 8, 2006)

OMG SpectreTTM That headless horseman one is AWSOME LOL!! I will have to get that one next year. This year I know what I am doing but I'm not telling!!! I will post pics as soon as I have everything together, ya'll will crack up.....more to come LOL


----------



## dustin2dust (Aug 19, 2008)

I have not dressed up my pets, but I have used my pets to dress up. When I dress as a pirate I always wear my bird on my shoulder. He MAKES my outfit. He is usually pretty good too until it gets really late and he gets cranky. Then he hides under my jacket. Sometimes he is good with kids too!


----------



## freudstein (Aug 9, 2007)

Ahh don't worry!! 

As soon as My Ludo realized he as wearing A Costume, he tried to get it off!!! HAHAH!!

I's the Spirit (no pun intended!!) that counts!!


----------



## lbelle3 (Sep 10, 2007)

My dog doesn't like anything on his head, but otherwise he's a good sport. 

He's been a devil (this was our first party where his horns were around his neck all night  )

Then he was kurt cobain. We tore up one of my husbands flannels. Hes pretty furry...so it worked.

And last year he was a stripper. We just put a bowtie on him and cuffs around his front paws. I loved this one 

No ideas for this year yet...


----------



## Skeletons in my closet (Mar 12, 2008)

Our dog, Max, wears his costume just long enough each year to take pics. He's got a pirate costume, jerseys for NFL and College football, t-shirts, and this cowboy costume from this last year:








[/IMG]


----------



## freudstein (Aug 9, 2007)

lbelle3 said:


> And last year he was a stripper. We just put a bowtie on him and cuffs around his front paws. I loved this one



haha, my dog wears a bow tie all year round Well, he did lose one at new year, but he's got another one now
I bet it looked hilarious with the cuffs though!

Skeletons, love the pic of yours!!


----------



## runswithvampires (Aug 12, 2008)

here's my princess ! she's such a cutie in her costume!


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

The last year i walked around on halloween someone had put a 3 headed dog costume on their dog! It had some kind of thing that hooked around it's neck and over its head and then had another dog head on each side. Poor lil feller! It was cute though...


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

No way! 

If I dressed up my Corgi, she'd wait until I wasn't home and then pee in my shoes!


----------



## darth stygian (Jun 19, 2008)

My sister dresser her dog every year


----------



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

I went to pet smart this week end and i got carried away again i found 3 new hats for the animal at home i tried to take pics of them with it but they were looking at me and saying it's not october 31 yet so gave us a break lolllll!
























They so look unhappy poor thing wait in the 31 they will be running around showing to everybody how they look lollllllllllllll!


----------



## sweet&sinister (Oct 1, 2006)

My dog hates being in dog clothes..I have a little black & white pomeranian who could pass as a skunk so she doesn't really need a costume..lol


----------



## sweet&sinister (Oct 1, 2006)

frenchy said:


> I went to pet smart this week end and i got carried away again i found 3 new hats for the animal at home i tried to take pics of them with it but they were looking at me and saying it's not october 31 yet so gave us a break lolllll!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your pets are so cute!! The costumes are adorable.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Those are adorable! I like the dog's pirate hat the best.


----------



## Kruella (Nov 3, 2006)

I dressed my two boxers as Tin man and Scarecrow. I borrowed a costume from my mother, and dressed as the cowardly lion. We won 2nd place in a Petsmart contest







[/IMG]


----------



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

the pirate hat is my fav too but the witch one is for her sister but she was nowhere to be found in the house when i called her to do a picture go figure why lolllllllll


----------



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

Kruella they are so cute


----------



## Kruella (Nov 3, 2006)

Thanks Frenchy. Your fur kids are adorable too! Your cat is gorgeous!

Here is a picture of my boxer boy. I dressed him like this when my husband was complaining about a very expensive vet bill we had to pay.








[/IMG]


----------



## runswithvampires (Aug 12, 2008)

lol!! omg That is so awesome Kuella!! love that image!


----------



## trickortreat (Apr 15, 2008)

Kruella, if you won second place with your really great costumes, what won 1st place?


----------



## Malenkia (Sep 5, 2006)

It will be our first with our dog so I'm going to try and make something, he already wears a Vikings jersey and doesn't seem to mind so I think I can get him to wear something more elaborate.


----------



## Houndoom (Sep 4, 2008)

i made a dinosaur costume for my corgi last year but he kept walking out of it cuz his legs were too short for it, lol
i might try making something else for him this year

ive also got two hat costumes for my cat, ones a devil/bat and the others a witch. she shakes her head until her ears are free and then shes fine with it for a while.

ill try to get some pictures of her wearing them later if i can get the camera to work


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2008)

We have two cats and they hate costumes, But we try every year to get them to wear something, at least to take pictures. I have yet to get them costumes this year but I already got their Halloween collars.


----------



## Kruella (Nov 3, 2006)

trickortreat said:


> Kruella, if you won second place with your really great costumes, what won 1st place?


A weiner dog dressed as a hotdog and bun. I think it was tied until the judge asked if I made my costumes. I couldn't lie, I had them made for me because I can't sew. The winning dog's owner made his costume. 

We won a big basket of toys & treats, and then gave our winnings to this young couple who was adopting a rescue dog in the store. We felt like first place winners


----------



## jkcoop (Oct 11, 2004)

Frenchy - the look on your cats face is classic cat. That is so funny.


----------

